# Regular Season Game 33 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (20-12) vs. Utah Jazz (23-9)*​*Friday, January 5, 7:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ *vs.*​
*ROCKETS*
   



*JAZZ*
  ​
*Rockets.com Preview* 


> HOUSTON -- The Rockets have survived a hot shooting half from Memphis forward Mike Miller and outlasted the clutch shooting of Seattle star Ray Allen without Yao Ming.
> 
> Now, comes quite literally their biggest test.
> 
> ...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Go Rockets


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey how are you guys watching? i went to http://myp2p.eu/NBA.htm and on the one that says houston vs Utah, it wasn't the game its San. Ant. Vs Dallas, whats going on?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> hey how are you guys watching? i went to http://myp2p.eu/NBA.htm and on the one that says houston vs Utah, it wasn't the game its San. Ant. Vs Dallas, whats going on?


the ****ing cctv-5 changed its broadcast schedule, as usual 

I am still looking for the channel which is carrying this game


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> the ****ing cctv-5 changed its broadcast schedule, as usual
> 
> I am still looking for the channel which is carrying this game




yes please do :twave: i tried but can't seem to find anything


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac is scary atm. 10 pts in 3 minutes


i'd hate to be the 1 guarding tmac... makes you look like you cant defend


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> yes please do :twave: i tried but can't seem to find anything


it's on NBA China channel on ppmate, however, I am having trouble connecting to it, damn the lame ppmate program!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> it's on NBA China channel on ppmate, however, I am having trouble connecting to it, damn the lame ppmate program!



ppmate......


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn alston!.. shot 2/2 and thinks his the g.o.a.t


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Utah: 15 pts.
T-Mac: 17 pts.

27-15 Rockets


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn... tmac cooled down


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bbbbaaalllliinnn' 42-30!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol boxscore froze then


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

chn353 
how come all your posts about rafer and how bad he is dont you have something else to say


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

go away I ball

no1 likes rafer as our starting point guard. so stop pming me crying about how i pick on rafer cause its not just me


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I've had my "alston sux" days, I know....He's playing more controlled w/ Yao out. I'm impressed w/ Tmac, the guy is everywhere! I'm hoping for tix to the Den. game


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

man i wish the rockets keep on winning i dont care how bad some of the players are playing i just care for the whole team to play together and win

T-MAC been killing it lately

i hope rafer could share the ball a lot i just dont want him to score more i need more assists by him


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer can dribble like nobody Iv ever seen I dont know why he doesnt use that talent to make more room for his teammates thats all. I know in streetball you can double dribble travel etc but alot of it comes from there his dribbling is really remarkable.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Utah are the kings of comebacks and we have been in the past the kings of collapses so lets not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac having fun out there...good sign. Sloan was livid @ the ref!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Utah are the kings of comebacks and we have been in the past the kings of collapses so lets not get ahead of ourselves.



I knew it was comin'....we've seen the games, but it's not polite to bring up such memories, feel me?:cheers:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

the ref almost needed police protection for that whistle


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

why does the score of TMAC just pause at 35? I really hope he can get close to sth like 50


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I knew it was comin'....we've seen the games, but it's not polite to bring up such memories, feel me?:cheers:



LOL Not going to mention it again

Tries to join the crowd :mob: 


TMAC CANT BE STOPPED
GO ROCKETS


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I survived a phone call from mom & we are still up 13!~:clap:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> why does the score of TMAC just pause at 35? I really hope he can get close to sth like 50



50, would be nice...sloan wouldn't stick around to see it


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Just imagine when Yao gets back and becomes stronger:cheers:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

91-86...Rocks holding them down


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope T-mac gets 50 points. Itd be his first 50 point game as a Rocket


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

:worthy: :cheers: KEEP THIS LEAD HOUSTON!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> Just imagine when Yao gets back and becomes stronger:cheers:



There are times, I still expect Yao to come grab rebounds that are getting tip around in the paint


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Tell TMAC no more assists take it yourself son. Hit that 50.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> Just imagine when Yao gets back and becomes stronger:cheers:



Ill drink to that :cheers:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey subs are in for Utah, are they giving up now? or to foul?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

oh god please win


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Deke is 1 reb away from 20 :clap2:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice win too bad TMAC didnt hit the 50


But impressive nonetheless Against one of the 4 best teams in the league and all without Yao.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

:clap2: GOOD GAME HOUSTON! what does this win mean for us,we still win short handed and we have like a 5 game winning streak. Does this mean we are up there with San. A., Dallas and the Suns?:cheers:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we'll that was an impressive win tonight boys! Let's give it up for utah, threw up a nice amount of bricks @ the basket tongiht:clap: . How about MT. 19 boards! WoW! Off to Minn. & chi for a back2back (our kind of ball!)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC should be Player of the week in the west:worthy:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> :clap2: GOOD GAME HOUSTON! what does this win mean for us,we still win short handed and we have like a 5 game winning streak. Does this mean we are up there with San. A., Dallas and the Suns?:cheers:


Let's not worry about that, lets just keep getting quailty wins & hold it down for Yao...this month will be hell in a minute


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> TMAC should be Player of the week in the west:worthy:


hes a shoo-in surely.

Next week is going to be fun though. 5 games in 7 days......
4 of them are away games aswell

Some really tough ones as well. All of them are at the very least playoff contenders. Ps I believe Nuggets get JR Smith back?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

No, next week is not too bad. What team you worried about, Lakers? We should've beaten them the last 2 times. I just don't think we can lose to them again. The fun really begins on the 16th.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rockets!!!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Let's not worry about that, lets just keep getting quailty wins & hold it down for Yao...this month will be hell in a minute


i just threw that up for descusions but i just want to say that this team is really doing good without Yao Kirk and Bonzi :yay: Iam just PUMPED UP about this team (i know, just one win). But still i can't help but being PUMP about how good this team can be with everyone healthy


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

hroz said:


> Next week is going to be fun though. 5 games in 7 days......
> 4 of them are away games as well



fun??!! 5 games in 7 days on a road trip does not sound like much fun.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Minny next, we should win


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

who's minny goina put on tmac?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Rockets!!!


Hey Dean did you stay in chat tonight.. did they ever calm down. It was like watching a group of first grade boys with ADD in there!

I missed the pbp but it wasn't worth the headache!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> No, next week is not too bad. What team you worried about, Lakers? We should've beaten them the last 2 times. I just don't think we can lose to them again. The fun really begins on the 16th.


5 games in 7 days is hard even when playing the worst teams in the comp.

But:

Minnesotta have now won their last 3 games to get into the 8 and they know if they wanna stay there every game counts.
Bulls might well be the best in the East. 
Lakers are above us despite playing for a long stretch without Odom and playing extremely well. Kobe vs TMAC (doubt they will have Odom back for this thankfully)
Nuggets will have JR Smith back so they have more options there.(Will be setting up for Melo's return)
Sacremento will at the end we will be dead tired going up against a team that is fighting for a spot in the 8.


Its going to be tough. Or easiest game on paper should be our last but we will be dead tired. The others are all in the 8.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

W000000000T!!!! :yay: :yay: :yay: 

A very nice win over Utah!! Hurray for us. :clap2:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

"I _can_ still jump!"


----------

